# Solved: Outlook: temporarily disable an email account?



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello,

I was curious if anybody knew this. I could not find it anywhere and had never heard of it. Is there a way to temporarily disable an email account? Like a pause button. So if I 'pause' a specific account (I have approx. 6 email accounts in my Outlook, mostly POP3 & Exchange), when I hit Send/Receive it will not be included, but if I 'unpause' it shall be included. Is there a feature like this?

If this is possible I'd like to implement this in a family members of mine computer. So it must be 'stupid proof' if it is.

Thanks!


----------



## Slimboy Fat (Oct 29, 2004)

Using Office XP.

I have know sorted all my accounts into 1 but If I remember right...

Tools
Send/Receive Settings
Define Send/Receive Groups
Make Sure "All Accounts" is selected and click "Edit"
Select the account in the left hand column.
Untick "Include account in this send/receive group"

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks very much Slimboy Fat!!! Perfect! Had no idea it was there. That was just what I was looking for.


----------

